# PHP > PHP & Base de donnes > [MySQL] [php/mysql] Afficher les donnes d'une table (Dbutant)

## Guns Of The Patriots

Bonjour  tous,


Je suis dbutant en php. Et je bloque sur un petit soucis, si quelqu'un pouvait me sortir de ce petit ennui afin que je puisse continuer, a serait vraiment cool. :;): 

J'ai un petit site avec 4 tables dont la table responsable. Et je souhaite que l'utilisateur puisse saisir un responsable via un formulaire.

J'aimerai que les donnes (nom, prenom, adresse et tel) de ma table responsable puisse s'afficher pour que l'utilisateur les voit (les tuples de ma table donc). Mais rien ne s'affiche  ::cry::  !


Voici mon code :



```

```


Cela me dit qu'il y a une erreure  la ligne 60 soit la balise </html>


Merci davance. 


Guns If The Patriots

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

J'ai chang deux choses, et c'est dj bien mieux mme si ce n'est pas encore ce que j'attend !  ::lol:: 
Les lignes ne s'affichent toujours pas mais j'ai mon tableau et tout.

J'ai enlev une "{" et remplacer row par "array" (c'est pour les tableaux apparament donc ?)

Cela me dit qu'il y a, une erreure  la ligne 44, 45, 46 et 47.


Soit : 



```

```


J'y suis presque  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

J'ai trouv mon erreure  ::mrgreen:: , c'est bon.

Je devais mettre :



```

```


J'ai deux tuples dans ma table, et tout s'affiche en ligne tout coll par contre...  ::aie::

----------


## Oriane85

Bonjour,

Je ne suis pas sre que ce soit a, mais essaye METHOD="POST"  dans ton formulaire.

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

En faite, il ne faut pas utiliser POST mais la variable ligne, vu que c'est le rsultat de ma requte. Merci d'essayer de m'aider mme si je viens de trouver la solution  l'instant.  :;): 

Par contre le problme est que mes tuples de ma table s'affichent  la suite des autres...  ::calim2::

----------


## Oriane85

Essaye un saut de ligne  la fin (aprs la dernire donne de ton tuple)

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

Cela affiche toujours pareil.

En gros a m'affiche sur cette forme :

DupontFranois6 rue0234366904BhiaYannik41rue0265874501

----------


## Madfrix

Bonjour,

pas la peine de faire 2 connexion  ta base dans la mme page pour commencer  :;): 

Ensuite tu accdes  tes valeurs de $_POST par 



```

```


ou 



```

```


mais pas 



```

```


qui n'interprtera pas ta valeur  cause des simple quotes.

De plus, tes variables $Nomresp etc proviennent d'o ? Pas de tes formulaires en tout cas  :;):

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

J'ai corrig l'erreur sur le fait que je me connectais deux fois, merci Madfrix.  :;): 

J'ai effectu un "<br />" pour un retour  la ligne aprs chaque enregistrement. N'y a t-il pas moyen de les insrer dans le tableau que j'ai fait tout en haut avec mon tableau 1x4 ?

Car ma ligne est toute colle...

Nom  |        prenom   |      adresse   |      tel
DupontFranois6 rue0234366904
BhiaYannik41rue0265874501

----------


## Oriane85

affiche tes tuples sous forme de tableau (comme pour les en-ttes de colonne) et ferme ton tableau aprs (</table>)

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

> affiche tes tuples sous forme de tableau (comme pour les en-ttes de colonne) et ferme ton tableau aprs (</table>)


C'est ce que j'essaye de faire depuis tout  l'heure mais je n'y arrive pas du tout. Mlanger des echos avec des codes pour faire un tableau, un peu de mal !  ::oops::

----------


## Oriane85

```

```


a doit marcher comme a normalement.

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

Cela ne fonctionne toujours pas mais je te remerci enormement de prendre le temps de m'aider, c'est vraiment gentil.

Je les modifiais un peu, ce qui donne :



```

```

Cela me dit qu'il y a une erreur ici :
_"echo "<tr><td>".$ligne['$Nomresp']."</td><td>".$ligne['$Prenomresp']."</td><td>".$ligne['$Adresseresp']."</td><td>".$ligne['$Telresp']."</td></tr>";"_

Par contre ma lgende : nom, prenom, adresse, tlphone se retrouve en bas au lieu d'tre en premiere ligne.

On y est presque  ::):

----------


## Oriane85

essaye de mettre "mysql_fetch_assoc"  la place de "mysql_fetch_array"
et remplace tes balises <td> par <th> pour faire les en-ttes

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

J'ai remplac comme dit, le problme est le mme. :-/

Mme problme  la mme ligne. C'est crit : "Undefined index".

----------


## Oriane85

c'est normal que tu n'as pas la connexion dans la requte ?



```

```

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

> c'est normal que tu n'as pas la connexion dans la requte ?
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


Il me semble que dans ce cas, ce n'est pas oblig. Si ?

J'ai tout de mme rajout la variable $cnx mais le problme est le mme. Je me demande o est le problme... apparament c'est sur la ligne "echo"...

----------


## Oriane85

euh je sais pas, si ca marchait sans, c'est pas a  ::): 
mais je pense que c'est mieux de le mettre.

Ca t'affiche quoi comme erreur exactement ?

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

Oui  ::lol::  !


J'ai ce message :

_Notice: Undefined index: $Nomresp in C:\Users\***\***\Gestion\responsable.php on line 33

Notice: Undefined index: $Prenomresp in C:\Users\***\***\Gestion\responsable.php on line 33

Notice: Undefined index: $Adresseresp in C:\Users\***\***\Gestion\responsable.php on line 33

Notice: Undefined index: $Telresp in 
C:\Users\***\***\Gestion\responsable.php on line 33_


Et ceci, autant de fois qu'il y a de tuples enregistrs. 

Bizarre...  ::?:

----------


## Oriane85

ah si c'est bon j'ai trouv, les variables ne sont pas dfinies... normal...

Change :

$ligne['$Nomresp']

par :

$ligne['Nomresp']

il faut pas le dollar, c'est un petit dtail qui est rest vu que tu avais mis POST avant.
Enfin, il faut que tu mettes les noms des champs de ta table, je sais pas si ce sont les bons. Car finallement il n'y a pas d'histoire de formulaire ? Enfin je vois pas o ?

----------


## Guns Of The Patriots

C'est bon, j'ai enlev ! Ca fonctionne parfaitement. MERCI BEAUCOUP Oriane85.  ::ccool:: 

Merci encore  :;):  !

----------


## Oriane85

De rien !  :;):

----------

